# Act like you did when you were younger.



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

Act like you when you were 4-8 years old. No explanation needed, i think.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2020)

Well a lot of my childhood memories in general also take place at age 9, and i was not very mature at that age, sooo....:P I'll add 9 year old me too. Thanks for helping me make this thread (motivation after simba's death was hard for me x.x)

Hai! :3 I wike barbees x3

EDIT: I'll count 10-11 year old me, too. I won't go older than that, though :P But, having autism.....I was always pretty young for my age LOL


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

I like kitties and dogs and im suuuper smart im like this smart and i like minecwaft but i wont wikie pokemon for another year.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm scared ta like pokemon D: What if it hurts my mom's feelings....? (true fact: this was a part of my kid self o.o)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

i know pikachu...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2020)

I like the powerpuff girls! x3 KAWAII! (me around 10-11ish)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

IM KAWAI and SWAG and SNAZZY and im THIIIS smart


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm super pretty! X3; and...maybe a bit cute.....o///o; for all i know, when i grow up, i'll want to dress like a teddy bear x'D i wonder what that'll mean to meh....


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 25, 2020)

*screeches the lyrics to Hakuna Matata*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2020)

*sing's about pretty flowers dancing with kittens*
X3; hehe


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 25, 2020)

I've watched Toy Story 2 so many times. Well, time to watch it once more. :P


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 25, 2020)

*watches The Lion King (original, not remake) for the 99th time this week*


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 26, 2020)

Too bad this isn't "Act like when you were 15" because then I could just go *obsesses about Jesus Christ Superstar* and you couldn't tell if I'm participating or not


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 27, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> *watches The Lion King (original, not remake) for the 99th time this week*


lol, Lion King was my first disney movie and one of the first things i obsessed over as a smol lass.
_________________________________________
HAKUUUNNNA MATATAAAAAA WAADDDAA WUDERFUL FRAZZZE! HAAKUUNAA MATATATATATATAAAAA ITS A oh i forgot the lyrics.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow everyone is so nice!!! Everyone have an elmo plushie!!!!!!! *hands you an elmo plushie*


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 27, 2020)

*is too cool for elmo plushies, but secretly takes it anyway.*
Im too cool for elmo plushies.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 17, 2020)

I like flowers and cute things x3;


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 19, 2020)

*finds out about the REAL story of Hercules for the first time*  Wow, that was... not what I was expecting. Just let me watch the Disney version again.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

mew meow im a cat meow


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 6, 2020)

I like glitter cos it’s actually magic and I love films with witches in them lol totally wanna be a magical girl


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 17, 2022)

- wanders around with a book in front of their face doing everything one-handed, while remaining totally unaware of anything social-, sport- or internet-related.  Especially doesn't speak to people if they can possibly help it -


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 18, 2022)

*tries to run around like Sonic the Hedgehog, somehow trips over nothing*


----------



## Sanqui (Apr 22, 2022)

hey people do you not want start the topic where we try to make as many posts as posibble on this forum? that would sure be fun!!!!!!


----------

